# [SOLVED] Laptop crashes my network



## Big2thpick (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey folks,
I just bought a new wireless n Samsung laptop. When I got it home, and tried to get onto my network, it booted both other hardwired computers (Vista) and my PS3 wireless offline. 

It seems to do this almost everytime I try to connect to network with my wireless. Sometimes it will just crash the network, and then after a few minutes everything (including my laptop) comes back online. Sometimes it will let everyone else back on, but tell the laptop it is not connected to a wireless network, and will not communicate with my router, allthough I can see the SSID. Sometimes I can connect with no problems.

I can hardwire the laptop to an existing ethernet, and it works without any problems. 

As far as I can see, there are no IP or DNS conflicts. I have a valid IP when I am on the network, that is within my IP range. I am using a Dynamic IP. 

I have not replaced the router. The modem was replaced less than a year ago.

Any ideas that will help me solve this problem, I have done everything that I can think of. It is very frustrating for me and my roomates who get booted off their games, everytime I try to connect to our network. 

Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Big2thpick (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

Also, we had this problem about a year ago, with an older laptop, it did the same thing, but it was someone who did not live at the house, so we just told him he could not use his laptop there. Does this point to the router settings?


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

Have you connected this laptop to another wireless network? Sometimes when a network card goes bad it will send garbage data over the network causing a DOS attack. Have you tried plug it in with a wire?

You could try upgrading the firmware and/or resetting to factory defaults.


----------



## Big2thpick (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

When I connect thru ethernet, it works just fine. An yes I can get on my schools network no problem or issues with the crashing other computers.

I have the newest avialable firmware on the router, and the problem still persists.


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

First thing i would do is update the wireless driver to the newest version. If this doesn't fix the issue try resetting the router to factory defaults...connect with out making any changes to anything on the router. See if it does the same thing. If not then set the security on wifi. Make sure to remove the wireless network profile from your machine before reconnecting. If it still does the same thing, i would say your wireless card is not compatible with the router. I would call either manufracturer to see if there is any known issues.


----------



## Big2thpick (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

Thanks for the help Bobbydias, but I have done all of this allready.

I do not think it is the wireless card, because I can connect sometimes without issue.

The router has the been set to factory defualts with the new firmware.

I am still stumped. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

I don't know exactly what this is but I'd like to offer a guess.

I think that the Samsung is trying to access a port in your router that is being sensed as a threat by the router OR is being used by your gamers. Many routers can be configured for gaming and I think if you check out the router you'll find that it is. 

Usually gaming is not the default setting in a router so someone probably configured it for you. On Edit: I see you've configured the router for defaults. But the following might still be the problem.

Now, since it's a new computer, was there a bunch of crap on it that you don't want and need? Supplied by the manufacturer? Go to add/remove programs and delete it all. I think one of those gawd awful 'sell-them-something-they-don't-need' programs is causing the crashes because it's trying to report back to the company information on your surfing habits using a seldom used port.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

Hi Big2thpick,

Try changing the Mixed/Auto Mode of your wireless adapter to a *'G' Mode*, if that didn't do the trick you may modify your router's wireless mode configuration and set it to *B/G* Mode.

Please let us know.


----------



## Big2thpick (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

2xg,
do you mean the wireless adapter on my laptop, or the wireless router?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

Let's change the wireless mode from your wireless adapter first, then see if the issue persist. If it does then go ahead, do the same thing from your router.


Big2thpick said:


> 2xg,
> do you mean the wireless adapter on my laptop, or the wireless router?


----------



## KRossYoMind (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*



[email protected] said:


> I think that the Samsung is trying to access a port in your router that is being sensed as a threat by the router OR is being used by your gamers. Many routers can be configured for gaming and I think if you check out the router you'll find that it is.
> 
> Usually gaming is not the default setting in a router so someone probably configured it for you. On Edit: I see you've configured the router for defaults. But the following might still be the problem.


This is definitely what the problem can to be! The PC's require more bandwidth, which is why the other devices get kicked off, port forwarding can be done on the router so that the pc's connection using a certain application doesn't conflict with the gaming devices. 

First Identify the model number of your router, and all the gaming devices that are connected to your network. We will need this info so we can find out if the router has the port forwarding capability, and what settings we have to go through to do this, also different gaming devices use different TCP and UDP ports over the internet. 

I would also like to know how much bandwidth are you getting from your ISP? Sometimes the router can prioritize connections when not enough bandwidth is available.

Also, does this happen only when connecting wirelessly?

I'm sure one of these three is what is causing the issue.



2xg said:


> Hi Big2thpick,
> 
> Try changing the Mixed/Auto Mode of your wireless adapter to a *'G' Mode*, if that didn't do the trick you may modify your router's wireless mode configuration and set it to *B/G* Mode.
> 
> Please let us know.


This isn't going to get us any where, when you connected at skool, you didnt experience any issues, so we verified that we don't have a faulty network card, or hardware. Also when the Pc does kick everything of the network it works fine correct? 

The wireless channel settings are only for interference from other electronic devices.


----------



## Big2thpick (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

Still no matter what I do, it is still kicking everyone off my network, when the laptop connects. 

I can ping thru 127.0.0.1 all the time.

After I attemp connecting, it goes thru "indentifying" and then crashes the network, and tell me I am connected to an unidentified network. 

The router is a linksys WRT110, with the newest firmware. It has been factory reset, so there are no gaming ports set-up, it is running bone stock. 

I do not think it a bandwidth issue because I moved my old hardwired pc off the router, because my laptop is replacing it. Also, we have had as many as 6 desktops on our network, all ran smooth.

When I hardwire, the laptop runs like a dream.

The issue definatly resides in the router, but I do not know where.


----------



## Big2thpick (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

it did seem that changing the adapter mode worked for a bit, I was able to log in and out a few times, as I was writing a Thank You post on this forum, the network crashed again.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*



> When I hardwire, the laptop runs like a dream.


Then it's *not* in the router. It's the WiFi devices software. It, for whatever reason, while accessing the internet via WiFi, is trying to access a port not normally accessed. 

Go to the WiFi device manufacturers web site and check for this issue. Or, uninstall the WiFi device, uninstall it's software, buy or borrow a different brand and try again. BTW, if there is 'Gift' software installed for the WiFi, you might be able to just uninstall that but leave or reinstall the WiFi hardware drivers.


----------



## Big2thpick (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

So when you say wifi devices software, where do I find that, would it look like "Intel Centrino advanced-N 6250 AGN" and what would a "gift" software be?


----------



## Big2thpick (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

and how can I see what port the laptop is trying to access?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

Gift software is unnecessary software that when installed, gives you a bunch of features for your WiFi device that only add overhead and use up memory resources. Often they try to access the internet several times a day to send internet browsing usage back to the manufacturer to sell to advertisers.

That software is often found in Add/Remove programs. But also, often, if you try to remove it, it takes out the hardware drivers with the uninstall so the WiFi hardware won't work. (You can go to Device Manager, find out what and where they are, and make copies of all of them but sometimes its a real chore, and you often have to have an .ini file for Win to work with). Some manufacturers provide those drivers either on the CD that came with the WiFi device or the computer it's installed on/in, or on their web site. Others ALWAYS tie the drivers to the unnecessary Gift software.

Here's some info on your WiFi hardware: Lenovo Support


----------



## KRossYoMind (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

@[email protected]:Sound's like a possible resolution, just my opinion... 

I'm stuck on the TCP and UDP port conflict though; you did say that your trying to use gaming devices that are connected directly to the router, the need to have ports forwarded to them, and depending on which systems you have would help.


----------



## Big2thpick (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

OK I think I have it solved, although I do not want to get my hopes up. I was frustrated so I checked out the Linksys forums and it seems that the I downloaded the new firmware the 2nd day it had come out, and it was littered with bugs. I just reinstalled the 2nd build of the firmware and BOOM, it has survived 3 disables and a reboot.

Thank you all very much for the help, I am sure that all the changes that I made with your suggestions helped. Lets hope this fix sticks. Thanks again for all the input, it is truelly appreciated


----------



## KRossYoMind (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*

NP more than welcome def sounds like a reso to me!


----------



## Veterancyclist (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Laptop crashes my network*



Big2thpick said:


> OK I think I have it solved, although I do not want to get my hopes up. I was frustrated so I checked out the Linksys forums and it seems that the I downloaded the new firmware the 2nd day it had come out, and it was littered with bugs. I just reinstalled the 2nd build of the firmware and BOOM, it has survived 3 disables and a reboot.
> 
> Thank you all very much for the help, I am sure that all the changes that I made with your suggestions helped. Lets hope this fix sticks. Thanks again for all the input, it is truelly appreciated



I solved a similar problem with my wife's small laptop which has the brand name Iqon and was bankrupt stock bought 2 years ago.

Go to Network Adaptors under Device Manager and look at what is listed under it. We had 4 items and I clicked on each in turn and updated the drivers and found that 2 of them accepted updates which connected automatically through the internet ( I used a wired Ethernet connection for this ). The result was an outstanding success perfect connections which are stable and no more crashes.


----------

